# Bentonite or Kaolin in M&P soap



## melstan775 (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried two M&P bases this week, both crafter's choice ones, a clear one and a triple butter one.  Even though they are low sweat, they still have that slightly sticky feeling and are kind of "bendy," which is one reason I'm slightly less crazy about M&P soaps.  I was thinking adding something to harden and dry them up a bit, and clay came to mind. Anyone ever used clay additives in M&P, or have ideas for making it harder and/or less sticky?


----------



## Sunshine2him (Sep 28, 2015)

I made a facial soap with bentonite clay and activated charcoal. turned out great


----------



## soapdrool (Oct 4, 2015)

I used Rose Clay in MP for a facial bar once but I had to cut back significantly as my bar shrunk in a week. Its definitely trial and error. My experience was less is more with clay in MP. Good luck!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sunshine2him said:


> I made a facial soap with bentonite clay and activated charcoal. turned out great


 
This post is almost 3 years old.  Not likely the OP will even see this.


----------

